# Holographic topcoat?



## AtomicBunny (Jul 12, 2013)

I was thinking of getting a holographic topcoat to jazz up my cream polishes. Any thoughts or advice on this?


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 13, 2013)

I love Nails Inc. Special Effects Holo topcoat. Julep's Adele is also nice.


----------



## Annelle (Jul 13, 2013)

I recently discovered China Glaze Fairy Dust in my sister's collection. It's gorgeous


----------



## Ravnfyr (Jul 14, 2013)

Out-the-door's "Northern Lights" does it for me...at least until I can score Djinn-in-a-bottle from Enchanted.


----------



## mapADORE (Jul 14, 2013)

So cute!  I love holographic topcoat.


----------



## BeautySparks (Jul 14, 2013)

That would look gorgeous! OPI has an amazing holographic line!


----------



## kellsbells (Jul 14, 2013)

There is a Etsy shop that makes an amazing holo top coat called Carpe Noctem cosmetics. The top coat is call spectraflair. The prices are amazing and the owner is really nice and super responsive on fb. I just bought a glitter top coat from her called " allways be a unicorn" and i am superexcited, it shipped out the next day even though she makes them to order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AtomicBunny (Jul 14, 2013)

> There is a Etsy shop that makes an amazing holo top coat called Carpe Noctem cosmetics. The top coat is call spectraflair. The prices are amazing and the owner is really nice and super responsive on fb. I just bought a glitter top coat from her called " allways be a unicorn" and i am superexcited, it shipped out the next day even though she makes them to order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Do you have the spectraflair? I'd love to see photos if you it/any! I appreciate all the recommendations. I'm making my list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CarpeNoctem13 (Jul 18, 2013)

hehe, look at me being a stalker! I was actually working on setting up listings and found this forum, I'm Emily  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Owner of Carpe Noctem, and I am actually working on an ENTIRE line of holos right now. they will be released within about 3 weeks, but I DO have a spectraflair Picture I can show you if you would like. I am so IN love with it.. i want to paint my whole house like this &lt;3 Also, I got such warm fuzzies reading about that you think I'm nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You seriously made my whole night! this picture is from one of my VERY first customers, I shipped to her in Australia!


----------



## Ravnfyr (Jul 19, 2013)

If you add dark purple and/or green holos to that line, you've got a sure customer - and as soon as I can, I'm buying that topcoat. It's gorgeous. Damned fixed income.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CarpeNoctem13 (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh yes maam! the holo line I am making will have 8 colors. and a rich purple is totally one of those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you for that! you made my day! I love the Spectra, but I'm loving it with colors even more!


----------



## CarpeNoctem13 (Jul 19, 2013)

Pssst, heres a sneak peek at that Green Holo ( the only peek ive given my page so far on my holo line) Holos are hard to catch in indoor lighting, so its actually much brighter with rainbowy goodness. it has the lovely holo-halo thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annelle (Jul 19, 2013)

Welcome to MakeupTalk CarpeNoctem13  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  You should definitely get a shot of those in sunlight or next to a window at least.  Holos can get so flat in ambient light, it's kind of crazy that you can lose almost all of it in certain lights.  (I don't see any holo at all in your shot, actually, it just looks like a simple green shimmer polish to me)


----------



## kellsbells (Jul 19, 2013)

Whoohoo Emily! I'm the gal who posted pics of "Always be a Unicorn" on your FB wall! Have i mentioned that I'm still rockin the same mani today and not ONE chip! It's almost freaking me out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think i'm gonna add another coat just because...well because more glitter is never a bad thing! Good to see you on here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rubyblood (Oct 5, 2013)

I love love love Holos. I have quite a few of the Darling Diva Polish Line that was sent for me to review on my blog and I love them all! I am actually reviewing some scattered holo top coats for them right now. Its been so dull and dreary I haven't been able to get any good pics to write up the review. Also they have one that glows in the dark by the name of And a bag of chips.


----------

